# Large 12" Tall Dug 30 Feet Below Ground



## gottafindit2222 (Aug 31, 2004)

A friend of mine worked on the Mud Hen's Stadium in Toledo Ohio.  He found this 30 feet below ground and it was completely filled with dirt.  This is the nicect piece I have ever seen.  But I am new to collecting.  If any body knows what this is,  I would appreciate any information.  He is thinking of selling this jug


----------



## Flaschenjager (Sep 1, 2004)

Hello gottafindit2222 and *Welcome to Antique-Bottles.Net* -
 I'm far from being an expert on most stoneware, but I see these a good bit, in different sizes, throughout the Eastern US, mostly at antique shops and such. Most are marked up a bit, but really don't have a great deal of value. I'd say because those mentioned, do not have any identifing marks, such as company name, etc. Just like most, not all bottles, even stoneware must contain markings to add to it's appeal and value. Myself, I fall in love with a lot of glass and stoneware, marks or not. 
 The jug probably contained some sort of Spirits. Rural folks used them over and over until they were eventually broken. 

 My words to your friend would be to dig down to 32 feet and find some more good stuff[].

 Just wanted to say welcome and hopefully someone will help you futher.


----------



## David E (Sep 1, 2004)

I beleive it's called a behive jug. I have one and the bottom (pic) I don't understand.
 mine smelled of molasse. Seen what I beleive is same in antique books, but can't believe the price that was in the $100.00. Haven't checked any further, but sure would like to know about tree rings on bottom of mine, wonder does yours have the same bottom.
 Dave


----------



## gottafindit2222 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi, thanks for taking the time to answer.  My jug does have some rings on the bottom.


----------



## diggerjeff (Sep 1, 2004)

THESE JUGS WERE HAND THROWEN ON A POTTERS WHEEL. THE TREE RING EFFECT COMES WHEN A WIRE IS USED TO CUT THE JUG FROM THE POTTERS WHEEL  WHILE IT IS STILL SPINNING.   DAVID, I BET YOURS WAS A MOLASSAS JUG , THE MOLASSAS JUGS HAD A LITTLE WIDER MOUTH , MOLASSAS GETS REAL THICK WHEN IT GETS COLD.  THIS JUG IS NOT WORTH $100.00 MOST PEOPLE WOULD BE LUCKY TO GET 20- 30 DOLLARS FOR ONE.


----------



## BARQS19 (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah he is right, if there isn't a name on it, it's value is low. Here in the south these whiskey jugs are everywhere in every antique store you go in.  Another funny thing is I've seen a lot from up north for some reason that have names on them.
 Robert


----------



## Pontiled (Sep 9, 2004)

I have one that looks a lot like your, maybe the same. Mine is incused "Brocton Wine," so they were also used for wine. I'd love to know more about it.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice Find []


----------



## madman (Feb 21, 2005)

wow very nice, were there alot of bottles dug from that site, also what about the library parking garage??


----------

